# Briggs and stratton I/C 8HP



## Drake_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,

i own this engine. Unfortunately, screws for this part has been lost (picture follows). Does anyone know specification of this screws? (- something like M4 x 0,8.)

I pressume the screws are whitworth. In my region ,it is not easy to buy whitworth screws. Fortunately, I am able to make this screws. For this, I need specification of those screws. 

Thanks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Drake_ (Jul 31, 2012)

engine pic


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Drake & welcome to TSF.

B&S engines are US designed, so unless your engine was specifically built for a European market - my best guess is all the screws and bolts are American standard ie UNC or UNF; and NOT metric (European std) nor Whitworth (an old UK standard).

If they are about 4mm diam - see if you can find some 5/32 UNC screws - if they are correct - they should screw in easily - if they bind - forget them as the wrong screws will wreck the threads on your recoil start coupling - so and try another near UNC size.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Those holes are for holding the screen that is on the flywheel to keep debris out of it. i.e. the screen is not required looking at your pictures.

BG


----------



## Drake_ (Jul 31, 2012)

5/32 is exactly 3,96mm.

Bolt M4 is slightly loose in the hole. And bolt goes in for 4 or 5 rotations, than its bind.

So it must be slightly bigger screw hole than 5/32 inch.

Do you have any table with UNC crews proportions. I dont have anything like this.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

If 5/32 is loose - try 3/16 - these are quite common screws and should be available at a local hardware


----------

